# Forum > MMO > Runescape > [Bot] Boosting (Fishing/Cooking/Combat)

## Rell7499

I can do boosting from 1-75 as quick as possible all I ask is if its F2P account it may take a little longer for the fishing. I can have it done in less then 1 day. 

If you want one of those stats boosted please atleast have the basic items needed to level it. ie, if you want 1-40 attk and str on a brand new account Please have atleast full iron and like 15k gp for scimmy's and food. (if its a brand new account I can make exceptions)

I have a VERY reliable program that I haven't been using it is NOT public software so chances of getting banned are INCREDIBLY low. so PM me what you need and we can price negotiate!  :Smile: 

I am willing to take ingame currency or out of game.  :Smile: 

-->Prices for any skill:

->1-30 = 300k

->30-50 = 600k

->50-60 = 1M

->60-70 = 1.5M

->70-80 = 2M


Edit: 8/05 Does anyone really not need any boosting. I would really love to have some business so I can get some vouches!  :Smile:

----------


## 420199869

Would've used this service if it was cheaper.

----------


## setari

Considering I've made 10 mil in a week and I literally know nothing about money making, this is super cheap lol.

----------

